# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  How to add emoji png's to an Entry control or Custom Entry Control

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All

The emoji's that are used on whatsup are Unicode characters judging from the high quality graphics that get displayed on the chat area and also on the text entry where a selected emoji is displayed before the message is sent. i would like to have a text entry that can allow me to put a png of emoji in an entry or custom entry control and also include text when text are there as depicted below



how can i make this possible

thanks

----------


## HarshShah

Hey,
You can set bellow code on button click event.



```
public void Button_Clicked(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            txtemoji.Text += "\uE412";
        }
```

----------

